# Jepordy So What Ya Think It Is Was ?



## kennyv (Jul 23, 2015)

for shtz and giggles just picked up a brand new used SB  10"heavy tool room lathe found this under the stand what ya think it was for ? I have one guess but ill wait to see if anyone 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 knows


----------



## brino (Jul 23, 2015)

Weight distribution horse shoe.....? 
-brino


----------



## canerodscom (Jul 23, 2015)

Cup holder for morning coffee?


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 23, 2015)

That is a nose guard that should fit used on the top of the headstock spindle nose.  If you get to looking at some of the old literature, it was mainly found on the turret lathe  version of the 10" L lathe.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 23, 2015)

4gsr said:


> That is a nose guard that should fit used on the top of the headstock spindle nose.  If you get to looking at some of the old literature, it was mainly found on the turret lathe  version of the 10" L lathe.


Ohh good one  you think that's is / was for  the SB10 heavy?
 and can I ask a silly Question but what are we guarding with it  ?
 I thought it may be for a lamp or something ...lol... the color matched machine and I see there was a lamp at one time  so I had no idea and put it out there.   Thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 23, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Ohh good one  you think that's is / was for  the SB10 heavy?
> and can I ask a silly Question but what are we guarding with it  ?
> I thought it may be for a lamp or something ...lol... the color matched machine and I see there was a lamp at one time  so I had no idea and put it out there.   Thanks



Look here on page 5.

http://www.wswells.com/data/catalog/1951-cat-5102.pdf

It is a splash guard.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 24, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Look here on page 5.
> 
> http://www.wswells.com/data/catalog/1951-cat-5102.pdf
> 
> It is a splash guard.


yea I see that . placed it on the head stock before looking at the  link after you said guard . Yup it fits  . guess it would be ok for preventing coolant but that's only if it found its way back to the spindle . ill hold on to it less  anyone wants to give me 50 bucks for it . maybe make  a beer holder / slash hang it on the stand so I know it el be there when I need  .. prob get more use out of beer holder tho....
wow ! check this out cant belive I paid a few hundred more bucks for mymachine loaded than u can get the base  for......  crazy aint it ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281602638475?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 24, 2015)

Would love to have that stand for my 9" SBL.  But it's not deep enough to handle the counter shaft/motor mount that goes behind the lathe.
BUT!! That would cost me with shipping around $2000!!! I can go buy a bunch of HF roll a way cabinets to serve the same purpose!

Yeah, beer holder, if you like different flavors of coolant and cutting oils..


----------



## kennyv (Jul 25, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Would love to have that stand for my 9" SBL.  But it's not deep enough to handle the counter shaft/motor mount that goes behind the lathe.
> BUT!! That would cost me with shipping around $2000!!! I can go buy a bunch of HF roll a way cabinets to serve the same purpose!
> 
> Yeah, beer holder, if you like different flavors of coolant and cutting oils..



 yup yup   who cares what pretty bunch she sits on as long as the machine is fully functional . Paid 2xs amount but got a fully loaded tol room machine  with all the fixins. 
That price  is jacked sorta like the Harley dealer selling  memorabilia and clothing  over priced  for the name . and sad lots of items may not be USA anymore . What happened to the good ole USA ??????.. ok lets not go there ... I only work here .
 On the cup holder beer holder idea   I figured if its mounted on LH side of bench next to motor cabinet  that would be a good work  holden spot no? and I don't mind the water soluble stuff  its the tap magic for alum that has the after taste ya cant get rid of for a while . I don't care how many times ya wash yur hands that stuff stays in your finger prints .


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, Tap Magic for aluminum, yummy!


----------



## markknx (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes sir, I'd rather drink a shot of Harley oil than a drop of tap magic. BTW what do you mean may not be made here count on it all the HD brand clothing and nic nacs are not made in US.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 28, 2015)

markknx said:


> Yes sir, I'd rather drink a shot of Harley oil than a drop of tap magic. BTW what do you mean may not be made here count on it all the HD brand clothing and nic nacs are not made in US.


not All  but I know ...we sold our selves out for the almighty dolla


----------



## desert-rat (Jul 28, 2015)

....I think It is to hold a 3 way switch , forward, reverse and stop,..........Desert-Rat said that...


----------



## desert-rat (Jul 28, 2015)

....If you make a mistake with reversing switch, you get to chase the chuck across basement floor,..AFTER  it knocks scars in your ways,...


----------



## desert-rat (Jul 28, 2015)

...I made my own 3 way using 2 plain old wall lite switches,..near the reverse one, I marked..."self-destruct"..!!,,,was $76. bux cheaper than catalogue


----------



## hman (Jul 31, 2015)

desert-rat said:


> ...I made my own 3 way using 2 plain old wall lite switches,..near the reverse one, I marked..."self-destruct"..!!,,,was $76. bux cheaper than catalogue


Two words for you, Desert Rat ... Hesitation switch.
http://www.eaton.com/Eaton/Products...Controls/Toggles/HeavyDutyHesitationSwitches/
http://www.amazon.com/FRYMASTER-807-1040-Hesitation-Toggle-Switch/dp/B00EN8L11W


----------

